# Sticky  Official When Are You Going to Munich Calendar - Add you dates



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

First, thanks to Gene on behalf of everyone here for having maintained the "official when are you going to munich" thread for the past 30 months.

When he announced his retirement from this task, I suggested we move to a calendar-based system and, magically (thanks to pix335i :thumbup a calendar appeared about an hour later.

Please post your user name on the calendar followed by car details when you enter a date on the calendar. For example​*JSpira 550i in carbonschwarz*

is the only way to see who made the post (otherwise, it just shows a calendar with a bunch of cars with no owners).

The links are in the main forum, on top next to the wiki link.

For quick reference, the calendar is here

To make an entry, click here
​


----------



## lizhnik (Jan 26, 2007)

Great Setup!!! :thumbup: 

Let's start filling it in.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice job JSpira!! much better than the earlier thread we had in the past!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

am_ver said:


> Nice job JSpira!! much better than the earlier thread we had in the past!!


 Thanks but I can only take credit for the idea, pix335i pulled the calendar out of a hat.

And Gene did do a great job for the past 3 years.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Thanks but I can only take credit for the idea, pix335i pulled the calendar out of a hat.
> 
> And Gene did do a great job for the past 3 years.


I would like to say *BIG THANK YOU* to e36M3r for all his hard work to make all of as happy!
:thumbup:


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

Great idea!!! Thank you...


----------



## spinnaker7 (May 9, 2007)

Very Nice!
Just for everyone's reference - put your info in the Subject line for it to show on the main calendar. (I was unsure of exactly where I was suppose to put the info since there is a field for Title, Your Car, and the main message body).


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Great idea! Too bad I have to wait two years for my next entry.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Bikie said:


> Great idea! Too bad I have to wait two years for my next entry.


+1!:rofl: (unless I can get out of the e91...)

Also thanks to e36m3r for the old thread. I think that this is much easier. One question, should we go back and add the dates for our previous EDs?

(BTW, Bikie, I like your avatar. I have the Fulcrum version of the Bora...)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

NateXTR said:


> One question, should we go back and add the dates for our previous EDs?


I´m waiting to hear back if we can bulk load the old dates.


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

nivki89 said:


> I would like to say *BIG THANK YOU* to e36M3r for all his hard work to make all of as happy!
> :thumbup:


+1, plus I went back to Jan and added my ED from the 22nd.


----------



## AAS (Mar 24, 2007)

*Thanks for the Calendar Enhancement*

Just a few words of thanks from someone who just used the calendar and has used this site as my "BMW Bible"....
- to JSpira for conceptually updating the calendar/starting the new thread,
- to e36M3r (Gene?) for previous 3 years' efforts on the old thread, and
- to pix335i for creating the calendar.

It is really first class.


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome & just in time!


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Very cool! I could see maintaining a running thread a PITA.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

One little glitch. Only allows about 5 entries for a single date after which the date goes blank except for a line that is confusing but when clicked on will bring up the disappeared entries.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Northcar said:


> One little glitch. Only allows about 5 entries for a single date after which the date goes blank except for a line that is confusing but when clicked on will bring up the disappeared entries.


ok, we're on it - danke for the info


----------



## richm53 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great calendar! 

is there a way to edit an entry once it's sent, I mistakenly entered my entry twice and want to edit one. Sorry


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

richm53 said:


> Great calendar!
> 
> is there a way to edit an entry once it's sent, I mistakenly entered my entry twice and want to edit one. Sorry


checking on this


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Update On Creating Entries*

I´ve cleaned up the calendar, deleted duplicate entries and such. I´m also going to add German holidays.

The entry format is simple and requires 3 steps.

1.) In the TITLE field, put your screen name, followed by your car and color (your choice of english or german of course)

i.e. JSpira 550i carbonschwarz

Don´t put other details please. It makes the calendar too crowded and I will edit them out.

2.) Select the date

3.) In the ,,What car are you picking up?`` field, put your details such as interior color, options, etc.


----------



## hammick (May 26, 2007)

I have a prereservation through Irv and am anxiously waiting to hear if I get an end of October delivery.

I am curious how several people already have delivery dates confirmed post Welt opening.

I didn't think BMW gave out the allocations yet?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hammick said:


> I have a prereservation through Irv and am anxiously waiting to hear if I get an end of October delivery.
> 
> I am curious how several people already have delivery dates confirmed post Welt opening.
> 
> I didn't think BMW gave out the allocations yet?


Other than mine, I only see two people listed following the BMW Welt opening and it's possible they are not confirmed.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

What a COOL FEATURE!!!!!!:bow::beerchug::roundel:

Cheers,


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mwagner1 said:


> What a COOL FEATURE!!!!!!:bow::beerchug::roundel:
> 
> Cheers,


Yes!!:thumbup: But don't steal our idea and out it on your site again


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Jonathan, I posted my delivery on the calendar but it took the 18th of december instead of the 17th like I clicked on, could you move it to the 17th for me...
Grazi...:thumbup:
Michael:thumbup:


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I need a bit of help to straighten out my entries - sorry. I inadvertently entered a pick-up with today's date. I also entered the correct date but not enough car build info on the correct date 5/19/08. If someone (J. Spira?) could delete the current 5/19 and move the 12/14 entry to that date, all would be well. At least until I hear back from Irv Robinson that my first choice of pick-up was not selected - hopefully that won't be the case. Thanks for the help and the calendar!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Never mind... I found the nifty edit this event button and took care of the miscues. I'll just slip away quietly now.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jvogt1 said:


> Never mind... I found the nifty edit this event button and took care of the miscues. I'll just slip away quietly now.


No worries. Thanks for trying to ensure the accuracy of the calendar.:thumbup: I wouldn´t have minded fixing the posts but I esp. appreciate good housekeeping on the part of those posting. (I have to fix over 30% of all posts which leave out important details in the subject field, such as name and car - all people seem to write is ,,pick-up``).

If you need anything else adjusted or edited, just let me know.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Guys, please post your pick up time once you get this. 

Your pick up time will be helpful to coordinate with other Fest members if you want to meet up with them or for group photos.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

In a fit of excitement (as soon as I got the date confirmation email from my CA), I ignored the rules of the calendar entry - I didnt put in my car information!! Is there a way to edit this?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

suchee said:


> In a fit of excitement (as soon as I got the date confirmation email from my CA), I ignored the rules of the calendar entry - I didnt put in my car information!! Is there a way to edit this?


Glad you were excited but you didn't come close to following the rules of calendar entry actually and the only reason I didn't delete it is because I hadn't starting working on July yet.

So you got a free pass instead and I put the car model in - as well as your name, which you left out. :dunno:


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Of course! Thanks again!!! 

My 335xi's colour is Jet Black btw.


----------



## tomj888 (Dec 24, 2009)

*ED M3 vert on 8/27*

Hi gang, I'm am finally in the que for my M3 vert at the Welt. My scheduled time is 10:15 am on Aug 27. I am hoping to do a factory tour. I'm a bit worried that the factory may be down as it typically is in Aug. If so, then off to Langenfeld and three days at the Aqua Dome. An amazing place to relax, work out, and take scenic country drives as I break my Vert in.


----------



## MLBeemerman (Mar 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to put my info on the ED calendar?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark Lyons said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put my info on the ED calendar?


They are in the first post in this thread but it's not a bad idea to reiterate:

*POSTING YOUR DELIVERY DATE*
You can post your delivery date (please, *only confirmed dates*) by clicking here.

The entry format is simple and requires 3 steps.

1.) In the TITLE field, put your screen name, followed by your car and color (your choice of English or German of course)

i.e. JSpira 550i Carbonschwarz metallic or JSpira E60 550i Carbonschwarz metallic

Don´t put other details such as options in this field please. It makes the calendar too crowded and I will have to edit them out. (N.b. "M-sport" is an option, not a model, and will be deleted.)

2.) Select the date.

3.) In the ,,What car are you picking up?`` field, put your details such as interior color, options, etc.

Optional 4th step:
4.) If you want to include your appointment time, include it in the "what car are you picking up" field so others that day can see your appointment time.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

OK I screwed up on June 27..can I edit it somehow. Sorry


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nealh said:


> OK I screwed up on June 27..can I edit it somehow. Sorry


You should be able to edit (see if you have an edit option). If not, send me a PM and I will edit.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

JSpira said:


> You should be able to edit (see if you have an edit option). If not, send me a PM and I will edit.


Thanks. I missed how to edit it. Got it fixed.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks a lot for doing this. Just signed up and it looks like I am the only one on May 10th


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

all set for 5/6/14


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

tomj888 said:


> Hi gang, I'm am finally in the que for my M3 vert at the Welt. My scheduled time is 10:15 am on Aug 27. I am hoping to do a factory tour. I'm a bit worried that the factory may be down as it typically is in Aug. If so, then off to Langenfeld and three days at the Aqua Dome. An amazing place to relax, work out, and take scenic country drives as I break my Vert in.


Aug 27th here as well. :thumbup:


----------

